# Wahl der Datenbank?



## myjday (16. Apr 2009)

Hallo,

kurze Frage zum Verständnis.

Ich habe zu Lernzwecken vor, ein kleines Quiz mit Fragen rund um das
Thema Programmieren zu erstellen.

Die Oberfläche habe ich mit Swing-Komponenten realisiert, die Fragen in einer
Datenbank auf meinem lokal laufenden MySQL-Server abgelegt.

Aktuelle Situation:

Zugriff auf den Webserver funktioniert.
Abrufen der Daten funktioniert ebenfalls.

Bevor ich mich jetzt komplett an die endgültige Realisierung mache habe ich eine Frage:

Dieses kleine Lernprogramm soll natürlich weitergegeben werden. Wie pack ich 
da die Datenbank mit rein?
Muss ein potentieller Nutzer von diesem Quiz einen Webserver installiert haben?
Kann man wohl kaum erwarten. 
Wird alles in ein jar-file gepackt?

Es geht mir einfach darum, ob MySQL die richtige Wahl ist und wie das Ganze am Ende verpackt wird.

Gruß & Dank,
myjday


----------



## SvenK (16. Apr 2009)

Wie kommst du auf Webserver?? Bringst du jetzt nicht irgendwas durcheinander? Eine Datenbank braucht keinen Webserver, sie stellt ja selber einen Server zur Verfügung.

Aber egal ... für ein kleines Quizprogramm braucht man keine "ausgewachsene" Datenbank, da reicht eine integrierte DB, zu empfehlen wäre da HSQLDB. Die läuft dann innerhalb deiner Applikation, braucht also nicht einmal einen Server.


----------



## homer65 (16. Apr 2009)

Apache Derby ist imho auch eine gute Wahl, da es direkt mit der Software ohne jegliche Installation und Wartung ausgeliefert werden kann.


----------



## myjday (16. Apr 2009)

ich werds ausprobieren.

Mit Webserver meinte ich die auf dem mysql-server abgelegte Datenbank. War halt schon spät.

Wie läuft das nun aber ab? Werden beim Erstellen eines jar-Files die Daten, die in der Datanbank stehen für die Weitergabe integriert?

Schönen Tag noch.

myjday


----------



## maki (16. Apr 2009)

Wenn du dich trotz allem für MySQL entscheiden solltest, tue dir selbser einen großen gefallen und nutze InnoDB Tabellen und keine ISAM Tabellen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Apr 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du dich trotz allem für MySQL entscheiden solltest, tue dir selbser einen großen gefallen und nutze InnoDB Tabellen und keine ISAM Tabellen.


Oh, das ist ja interessant. Warum?



SvenK hat gesagt.:


> ... zu empfehlen wäre da HSQLDB. Die läuft dann innerhalb deiner Applikation, braucht also nicht einmal einen Server.


Wenn schon eine embeded DB, dann doch eher H2. Sie ist die Nachfolger-DB, basiert auf HSQLDB und ist auch viel performanter als HSQLDB.


----------



## tfa (16. Apr 2009)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> [InnoDB]Oh, das ist ja interessant. Warum?


InnoDB unterstützt Transaktionen, MyISAM nicht. Ein RDBMS ohne Transaktionen ist für die meisten Zwecke ziemlich unbrauchbar.


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Apr 2009)

Ah. OK, danke.


----------



## NGP (17. Apr 2009)

Ich habe es bislang mit Derby von Apache gemacht, mit HSQLDB/H2 müsste es vergleichbar sein.

Derby besteht aus einigen Jar-Files die ins Projekt eingebunden werden. (NetBeans als Beispiel kopiert die Jars standardmäßig in einen Ordner Lib im Ausgabeverzeichnis, wenn sie als benötigt markiert wurden)

Derby erstellt in einem Ordner (kann man angeben) die Dateien, die es zum Betrieb braucht. Auf diesen Ordner kann dann das erstellte Programm über die derby-jars zugreifen. -Macht die Datenbanksicherung einfach-

Es gibt noch weitere Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Die beschriebene -einfachste- Art erstellt eine DB, die immer nur von einem Benutzer geöffnet sein kann, dafür ist jedoch Start und Ende des DB-Servers geregelt. Auch Mehrbenutzer, Serverbetrieb, Authentifizierung, ... ist möglich.

Apache bietet ein ganz hilfreiches Erste-Schritte-Tutorial an. Quer überlesen beantwortet es die meisten Fragen:
Self-study tutorial for users new to Derby


----------



## myjday (17. Apr 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,

vielen Dank für Eure Infos. Ich werds erst einmal mit HSQLDB ausprobieren.
Ich denke das genügt für meine Zwecke.

Schönen Abend noch.

Bye myjday


----------



## JanHH (21. Apr 2009)

Willst Du denn, das alle Benutzer Deines Programms übers Internet auf die gleiche Fragen-Datenbasis (die sich in Deiner Datenbank auf einem Server befindet) zugreifen, oder sollen die Fragen ebenfalls mit dem Programm mitgeliefert werden, und alles läuft lokal installiert? So wie Du es beschreibst, ist eher das zweite der Fall. In diesem Fall scheint mir die blosse Verwendung einer Datenbank an sich völlig übertrieben, das kann man auch ganz einfach mit Textdateien lösen. Im ersten Fall ist dann die Frage, wieso Du das als Swing-Anwendung realisierst, und nicht gleich komplett Web-basiert.


----------



## ARadauer (21. Apr 2009)

> InnoDB unterstützt Transaktionen, MyISAM nicht. Ein RDBMS ohne Transaktionen ist für die meisten Zwecke ziemlich unbrauchbar.


wobei man natürlich sagen muss, das eine MyISAM um einiges schneller ist.
Ich weiß es ist unüblich, aber ich habe sogar DB Anwendungen wo ich MyIsam und InnoDb gemischt habe. Es kommt immer auf den Anwenungszweck drauf an.


----------



## tfa (21. Apr 2009)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> wobei man natürlich sagen muss, das eine MyISAM um einiges schneller ist.
> Ich weiß es ist unüblich, aber ich habe sogar DB Anwendungen wo ich MyIsam und InnoDb gemischt habe. Es kommt immer auf den Anwenungszweck drauf an.


Wenn es einen Anwendungsfall gibt, wo Transaktionen nicht wichtig sind, kann man sich das überlegen (deswegen sagte ich "für die _meisten_ Zwecke"). Z.B. riesige read-only-Tabellen in MyISAM. 
Normalerweise benötige ich aber Transaktionen in meiner DB, und dann ist Geschwindigkeit kein Ersatz für Korrektheit.


----------



## maki (21. Apr 2009)

MyISAM Tabellen unterstützen auch keine RI, d.h. ich kann Fremdschlüssel angeben, die es gar nicht gibt...



> ... und dann ist Geschwindigkeit kein Ersatz für Korrektheit.


Wenn richtige Ergebnisse nicht wichtig sind, gibt es praktisch kein Limit für Geschwindigkeitsoptimierungen


----------



## myjday (23. Apr 2009)

Warum ich keine Textdateien und Weboberfläche verwende?

Würde gehen, ohne Frage.

Ich betrachte dieses kleine Problemchen als meine persönliche Tüftelei,
die eben nun mal mit einer kleinen lokalen Datenbank kommunizieren soll.

Hintergrund: 

Das Thema Datenbank ist für mich ein bischen neu und somit schaffe ich mir die
Motivation mich darin einzuarbeiten.

Warum Swing?

weils mich optisch anspricht. Mehr Gründe gibts dafür nicht.

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen.

Gruß,
myjday - der Rebell ???:L


----------

